# Please give me sample of STATUTORY DECLARATION



## dollratta (Jul 21, 2010)

Please give me sample of STATUTORY DECLARATION to invite my spouse for a visit.

Hi, anyone could give me a helping hand to give me a sample format of STATUTORY DECLARATION inviting my spouse to visit Australia? Please help..Please help...


Thank you...

Regards,
Doll


----------

